# Oyster Bay on SXM-Secret to obtaining a renovated unit?



## Luckybee (Mar 23, 2012)

We exchanged one of our Marriott Aruba weeks for a 1 bdrm Oyster Bay in May 2013. I was just reading a few reviews and noticed that there are some units there that appear to in need of renovation and that the property is in the midst of a multi year reno with some units finished and others not . Anyone have suggestions/secrets/bribery  as to the best way of obtaining one of the renovated units. Is there someone we should be emailing with our request(view being less important to us but renovated much more important), and when might be the best time to make a request ?


----------



## siesta (Mar 23, 2012)

Rennovations are currently on phase 3 of 4, by the time you stay there renovations will likely be complete.

http://oysterbaybeachresort.com/islandsuntimes.pdf


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 23, 2012)

We loved itthere would stay here in a heartbeat again


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 23, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> We loved itthere would stay here in a heartbeat again



Same here


----------



## Luckybee (Mar 25, 2012)

siesta said:


> Rennovations are currently on phase 3 of 4, by the time you stay there renovations will likely be complete.
> 
> http://oysterbaybeachresort.com/islandsuntimes.pdf



Thats what I had thought as well based on that material which I had found, but I called them and they indicated that they expected to be completed by 2014. Thats why I'm asking about the info in order to make a request .


----------



## Luckybee (Mar 25, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> We loved itthere would stay here in a heartbeat again



We stayed at Coral Beach Club next door for 3 days this past May and loved the area...which is why we chose Oyster Bay...but I didnt realize when we booked that there were so many non renovated units...I had only looked at the photos on their web site which of course show the newer ones

So does anyone have info as to who to make the requests from and when?


----------



## Armada (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm an owner there.  The only timeshare units not renovated are the Ccean Front units (buildings 24-32).  The Garden, Marina and Dawn Beach units have all been renovated.


----------



## normab (Apr 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if all the units have washer/dryer after the redo? 

Thanks.

Norma


----------



## BILLYMEAD (Apr 17, 2012)

*Washers&dryers*

Most units never had, will never have washer/dryers. Previously only units on the marina side had washers/dryers. They have been sold off as full ownership.


----------

